# No Roku sound through HTR 6230



## snikae (Nov 26, 2014)

Help please. I have my HTR 6230 connected to my Samsung TV utilizing the following: HDMI from TV to HTR out-HDMI from HTR (DTV/Cable) to uverse box-optical cable from uverse box to HTR (DVT/Cabl). No problems with surround sound when watching TV, but when using ROKU (Netflix), I get only picture and no sound through HTR. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely a config issue.

The Roku has to be configured to send audio out the port being used (I assume HDMI, but it's not stated above).

The HTR may also have a config (I've not used that model) for each function (ie: front panel button associated with an input). Some models allow each function (such as DVD) to be assigned assigned a video input and an audio input.

Basic setup and config options should be covered in the User Manual.


----------

